

Why are there no new photos of Snowden? - aet

Why are there no new photos of Snowden?
======
Torkild
Because vanity is a sin?

~~~
aet
Haha

------
dobbsbob
Because he's probably travelling in a Roy Orbison wig and sunglasses.

------
dylanhassinger
because he's not in Russia

~~~
aet
So his whereabouts are completely unknown?

~~~
stray
Hanging out with Jimmy Hoffa.

